# Cung cấp thùng rác ngoài trời giá rẻ tại bình dương- thùng rác 120L 240L 660L giá thấp- lh 0911082000



## nhienhuynh (25/4/22)

Rác thải sinh hoạt cũng như tác hại của rác thải sinh hoạt đang là vấn đề được đặc biệt quan tâm. Đây cũng là vấn đề nan giải, có ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng cuộc sống và sức khỏe con người, cần được quan tâm và tìm cách giải quyết. Rác thải không được xử lý sẽ ảnh hưởng đến đời sống người dân, rác gây ra ô nhiễm môi trường xung quanh. Thùng rác là vật dụng cứu cánh trong việc vệ sinh, gom rác. Chi nhánh công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài gòn chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối thùng rác 120 lít, thùng rác 240 lít, thùng rác 660 lít giá rẻ cạnh tranh.
*Liên hệ ngay 0911.082.000- Nhiên để báo giá trực tiếp.
HÀNG RẺ CHẤT LƯỢNG.
UY TÍNH HÀNG ĐẦU.
KHUYẾN MÃI ƯU ĐÃI.
1. Thùng rác 120L*






-Model: LD120

- Kích thước: 550x490x930mm

- Nắp kín, 2 bánh xe, nhựa HDPE

- Màu : Xanh lá , màu cam, vàng, đỏ

- Giá Bán : Vui lòng gọi 0911.082.000- Nhiên
*2. Thùng rác 240L*





-Model : LD240

- Kích thước D x R x C) 740 * 600 * 1015 mm

-Chất liệu : HDPE

-Màu sắc : Màu xanh lá cây, màu cam, màu đỏ, màu vàng

-Bảo hành : Bảo hành 6 tháng
*3. Thùng rác 660 lít*




Kích thước : (D x R x C) 1180 * 770 * 1360mm
Màu sắc: xanh
Bánh xe: 4 bánh đặc
Bảo hành: 6 tháng

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LONG LIÊN HỆ:
CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Tại HCM: 154 QL 1A, phường Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12*
*Hotline: 0911.082.000- Ms. Nhiên
Mail: nhienhuynh41@gmail.com*

*4. Tác hại của rác thải sinh hoạt*

Bên cạnh khái niệm rác thải sinh hoạt là gì thì tác hại của chúng cũng đang trở thành vấn đề nhức nhối hiện nay. Rác thải sinh hoạt có ảnh hưởng tới nhiều mặt của môi trường, là một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây và làm ra tăng tình trạng ô nhiễm môi trường.

_Ảnh hưởng đến môi trường nước_

Những loại chất thải sinh hoạt có ảnh hưởng đến đời sống của các loài động vật trong nước khiến hệ sinh thái đa dạng của sông ngòi và biển đang dần mất đi. Đặc biệt nước ta là quốc gia giáp biển và có hệ thống sông dày đặc, một bộ phận người dân sống nhờ vào việc đánh bắt thủy, hải sản hay nuôi tôm, cá trên cá vùng nước ngọt cũng ngày càng cạn kiệt, cá tôm chết hàng loạt ở các đập vì môi trường nước bị ô nhiễm.

_*Ảnh hưởng đến môi trường không khí*_

Không chỉ ảnh hưởng tới môi trường nước, rác thải sinh hoạt- cùng với chất thải công nghiệp, là nguyên nhân khiến tình trạng ô nhiễm không khí. Quá trình xử lý đốt rác thải sinh hoạt và thải khói trực tiếp ra môi trường khiến không khí của những khu vực xung quanh bị ô nhiễm trầm trọng. Bên cạnh đó, các khu dân cư gần bãi tập kết rác cũng bị ảnh hưởng bởi mùi hôi thối của rác chưa được xử lý.

_*Ảnh hưởng đến môi trường đất*_

Trong thành phần rác thải có chứa nhiều chất độc, khi rác thải được đưa vào môi trường và không được xử lý khoa học thì những chất độc xâm nhập vào đất sẽ tiêu diệt nhiều loài sinh vật có ích cho đất như: giun, vi sinh vật, nhiều loài động vật không xương sống, ếch nhái,…Điều này cũng làm cho môi trường đất bị giảm tính đa dạng sinh học và phát sinh nhiều sâu bọ phá hoại cây trồng.


----------

